# R.I.P No3 and 5



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

R.I.P to two little puppies, one died aged 2 days smothered by the mother and the other died last night aged 4 days, the runt nicknamed titch wasnt feeding properly. Even though i hand fed her she was still to weak.

R.I.P my little girlies.


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

Awww hun, R.I.P little ones

Jenx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

R.I.P litte ones


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

R.I.P that must have been awful
eace:


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Very sad...R.I.P. lil fellas.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

im very sorry for your loss, nature can be so cruel. R.I.P


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

rip lil ones, what kind of dogs are the puppies?


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

They are border terriers.
Thankyou everyone.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww bless

R.I.P lil guys sweet dreams

Sending u a hug matey


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------

